# The most pointless website on the planet?



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.mostpointlesssite.isgreat.org
I made this little website, because I've always thought stuff like this  was really cool, and I've always wanted to make something like this.
It's not supposed to be the best website ever, it's basically just a  test of my flash skills, and seeing how easy setting something like this up would be.
Well, test or not I'll update it a few times a week when possible, and I  would be very grateful if you would bookmark it and check back every  once in a while.
Thanks.
(Also, I'm not entirely if this is the right section, I'm a bit new. If it's not, just direct me the right way, and it won't happen again )


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

hxxp://www.americannaziparty.com/about/index.php

Because no sane person would even click on the link (I didn't)

_*[This user does not condone or Promote activities and or ethics promoted by the above link.]
* (If anything He'd love for you to tell people who act on racial bias  to go fuck themselves)_


----------



## Lobar (Mar 2, 2010)

personally I think 4chan has you beat in pointlessness


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

well I think my link is more useless.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [link]



What do you mean "site has a poor reputation," WOT?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> What do you mean "site has a poor reputation," WOT?


 I mean its a site that no man with any brain would actually want to go to (unless you do it for teh lulz)


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I mean its a site that no man with any brain would actually want to go to (unless you do it for teh lulz)



You're just narrow minded. Is all.


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I mean its a site that no man with any brain would actually want to go to (unless you do it for teh lulz)


I would join just to troll (if they have a forum) as a black jew. That would probably be pretty funny.
EDIT:
Aww I just checked, and they don't have a forum.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

Bradmastah said:


> I would join just to troll (if they have a forum) as a black jew. That would probably be pretty funny.
> EDIT:
> Aww I just checked, and they don't have a forum.


 If you look hard enough you will find some. I remember raiding a few.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 2, 2010)

First, we have a board here, right in the general discussion section, called Lynx Plox ("links please"), and that's where this thread should've been posted.

Second, I should close it for being pointless, though I just nulled that with the thread move.

Third, genuinely racist behavior isn't allowed here.  I have to check whether links to such count or not.

Finally, we're not an /i/ board, so don't organize any trolling here.


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you look hard enough you will find some. I remember raiding a few.


Sounds like fun.
Oh hey, I jut realized I successfully derailed my own topic.


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> First, we have a board here, right in the general discussion section, called Lynx Plox ("links please"), and that's where this thread should've been posted.
> 
> Second, I should close it for being pointless, though I just nulled that with the thread move.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you for moving this and not locking it!
Also, I'm not genuinely racist, it's just fun to troll. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, including Nazis and the like.
Also, no further trolling will be organized.

EDIT: Double post. My bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Third, genuinely racist behavior isn't allowed here.  I have to check whether links to such count or not.


 Aye I will cool it with the "Anti-Nazi" Raeg for now on it could get gray really fast. 


> Finally, we're not an /i/ board, so don't organize any trolling here.


 :C


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm probably going to go to bed sometime soon, and update it in the  morning.
Cheers.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 2, 2010)

I neutered the problem link anyway.  It's obvious by its name what its purpose is and doesn't need to be followed.  Also, Google's spider seems to crawl the forum a lot, and there's no reason to add to a controversial site's google juice.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I neutered the problem link anyway.  It's obvious by its name what its purpose is and doesn't need to be followed.  Also, Google's spider seems to crawl the forum a lot, and there's no reason to add to a controversial site's google juice.



thanks.
sorry. 
I failed.

*goes to corner*


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

about:blank

Sight, I guess BBcode can't hande that. Just copy-paste the link.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I mean its a site that no man with any brain would actually want to go to (unless you do it for teh lulz)



åååååååååååååååååååååååååååå


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> åååååååååååååååååååååååååååå


And your point being...?


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, I'm awake.
Any ideas for what I should put into the next update?


----------



## Bradmastah (Mar 2, 2010)

Website UPDATED!
Secret buttons added. Moving button will now never go off screen. Also,  you can tell when you pressed a button, because it shrinks a bit when  you hold your mouse down over it.

As always, I'm still looking for ways to improve this website. 
Things that are coming soon:
Leaderboard for the button presser.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice lol, this has to be my second favorite dot based thing. =3
The first one involved a red button and a very abusive line of text, I found it from a google link last week but I can't remember what I had searched for and can't find it again. =(


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.something.com/ wins.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/


Funny, that site actually has a little javascript to check if it has happened:

if (!(typeof worldHasEnded == "undefined")) {
document.write("YUP.");
} else {
document.write("NOPE.");
}
And it actually makes sense xD


----------



## Kairuk (Mar 8, 2010)

www.wwwdotcom.com
I think that's the link?


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> personally I think 4chan has you beat in pointlessness


 
Wait.. what wrong with 4chan? you cant go wong with /b/gif/f/r9k/


----------



## Geek (Mar 8, 2010)

Im actually outside with my iPhone viewing this.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.something.com/

its been there since i was a sophomore in high school


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 8, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Wait.. what wrong with 4chan? you cant go wong with */v/x/cm/y/*



Fix'd.

http://eon8.com

Hay. Remember Eon8? That crap was freaky.
But it is now just forums that only exist to remind you of the fail-hysteria.
Or something.

If you don't know about it, read up. Interesting social study, I guess.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> _Wait.. what wrong with 4chan? you cant go wong with */v/x/cm/y/*_
> 
> Fix'd.


 
I think you forgot /i/ ....not that it was ever real or anything.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 8, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> I think you forgot /i/ ....not that it was ever real or anything.



/*y*/

U:<


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

yes, that is prett pretty pointless alright.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> /*y*/
> 
> U:<


 
lol yaoi. oh and just to clean my post up, i mean the old /i/  not this oekaki. but this is pointless so Ill go with /po/ then Ill go really look for a pointless website


----------

